# Solved: Excel 2007 spreadsheet doesn't print as viewed



## tiapoo (May 15, 2009)

Hi, I have Windows 7, Excel 2007. I'm printing an existing table. When I "print preview", it shows like it's supposed to, but when I print it out on my network printer, HP Laserjet 3390, the header & header title rows are not lined up & print weird. However, when I print them on the HP Officejet J5750, it prints out exactly as in "print preview". I've attached a word doc that shows both versions (I hope it's attached). Ideas anyone?


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

Its not attached 
at the bottom of the text box
use the "Go advanced"
then "manage attachment"

Have you looked at the properties of those two printers 
You may have a setting which is causing a problem

Also the laserjet will probably have a border but the inkjet may print border less


----------



## tiapoo (May 15, 2009)

etaf said:


> Its not attached
> at the bottom of the text box
> use the "Go advanced"
> then "manage attachment"
> ...


Sorry, I did the attachment as a tiff file & it's not an acceptable format for this forum & I had to re-scan it a couple more times before I realized I can only send it as a zip file. Anyway, I think it went thru this time.

As for the properties, I checked the settings on each but I don't know what to look for. To me, everything looks ok.

Anyway, here's the attached document.


----------



## tiapoo (May 15, 2009)

just wondering if anyone was able to find out why I'm having trouble with my excel printing issue.


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

i dont have 2007 so cant try out any tests for header etc


----------



## tiapoo (May 15, 2009)

Windows 7 is creating a lot of challenges for me & it's been trying to say the least. I hadn't heard from anyone else on my excel question so maybe no one really knows. Thanks for the response anyway.


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

i'll move to business applications may get a better response there


----------



## Keebellah (Mar 27, 2008)

Are you using shrink to fit?
Maybe this could be a problem, just guessing


----------



## tiapoo (May 15, 2009)

that would be great - hopefully I'll get an answer.

thanks!!


----------



## Keebellah (Mar 27, 2008)

...and, are you using shrink to fit when printing?


----------



## tiapoo (May 15, 2009)

Keebellah said:


> ...and, are you using shrink to fit when printing?


I checked all the applicable areas, including "scale to fit" because I'm printing a legal size document on to letter size paper. When doing a print preview, it shows it all in the correct format, but on the laserjet, it doesn't print like what you see in print preview, whereas on the officejet it does print like what you see.


----------



## Keebellah (Mar 27, 2008)

It could be a conflict between a screen font and a printer font.
Laser jets and Deskjets sometimes conflict.
Have you tried another fonttype, arial?


----------



## tiapoo (May 15, 2009)

Keebellah said:


> It could be a conflict between a screen font and a printer font.
> Laser jets and Deskjets sometimes conflict.
> Have you tried another fonttype, arial?


I wasn't aware that printers had a separate feature for fonts so I looked jn both printers but I don't see anything that would refer to a font size in the printer options. Were you able to view the excel attachment I sent in my original thread? They both are printing in Arial font.


----------



## kiwiguy (Aug 17, 2003)

If you are printing A4 legal to Letter size, just make sure the spreadsheet knows what actual size paper it is set up for in the printer. The spreadsheet is not a paper size converter, ubless you have shrink to fit set.


----------



## tiapoo (May 15, 2009)

It's not set to A4 - it's set to straight "legal". But, what do you know, I solved it while taking the following steps:

1 Print Preview
2 Page setup
3 Page
4 Scale to 75% of it's size
5 Changed the paper size to letter

Apparently, the "scale to" percentage was the issue for the Laserjet, but not the Officejet. The officejet just says "scale to paper size".

This is officially solved!! Yay!  :up:

Thanks a bazillion!


----------



## Keebellah (Mar 27, 2008)

Okay, as I mentioned before it's normally paper scaling issue.
Furthermore you have to keep in mind that especially thelower margin of an Officejet (or Deskjet) is always larger than a Laser.
Aboutthe fonts, it's not a setting but an interpretation of the font you send to the printer, that is the font you use will be sent and interpreted by the printer.
A standaard font is no problem but If you use specific fonts it could also mess up things.


----------



## tiapoo (May 15, 2009)

thanks for the info. I appreciate it.


----------

